# Fantastic law!!!



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

This just came out in my home country im so proud of it i wish we had this law here in the uK

http://healthyontario.com/FeatureDetails.aspx?feature_id=34

Basically it says you can not smoke in your car with a passenger under the age of 16 even with the window open!


----------

